# New member



## ianf (May 11, 2007)

Hi all, just thought i would say hello looks a good forum  

Ian


----------



## wigan pier (May 11, 2007)

*wellcome*

hi ian glad to have you aboard c u around.


  andy.


----------



## knoxy (May 11, 2007)

Hi Ian hope you enjoy the site don't be shy. There is an area for chit chat called the travellers rest you need to get admin to allow you access.


----------



## rupert (May 11, 2007)

*Welcome*



			
				ianf said:
			
		

> Hi all, just thought i would say hello looks a good forum
> 
> Ian


Welcome ianf


----------



## guest (May 13, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> Hi Ian hope you enjoy the site don't be shy. There is an area for chit chat called the travellers rest you need to get admin to allow you access.


hi & welcome to a great site with great info and "some" great people...you can access the travellers rest now knoxy although if you do not wish to view it then you can join the "purist" group through your "user cp" section & by selecting the group membership  button...regards samm x


----------

